# Kyudo Enthusiasts of Memphis and the Mid-South Facebook Group



## kegage (Nov 7, 2015)

I haven’t posted in a while, but I have recently started training in kyudo. I have through my research in kyudo, come to find out that there are, to my knowledge, no kyudo dojos, or experienced sensei, in the Memphis area. I do know, however that there are others in this area that are interested in kyudo. I created a facebook group called Kyudo Enthusiasts of Memphis and the Mid-South (KEMM) in attempt to bring those interested in kyudo together and to help each other learn, and practice in this fascinating style of archery and martial art. The group is primarily designed to serve those in the Memphis and Mid-South area; however, it is open to everyone with an interest in Kyudo. The link is below.

If you know of anyone that may be interested, please pass this information on to them. Thanks

Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------

